# ما هى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى مراوح طائرات الهليكوبتر ؟



## ramysarwat (14 سبتمبر 2007)

وكيف استطيع تحديد خواص المراوح من طول وعرض وزوايا ميل لأى طائرة ؟

وهل يوجد لها نظريات وقوانين معينة ؟


----------



## بكارر (18 سبتمبر 2010)

من اى معان تصنع المروحة الهليكوبتر


----------

